# Any ideas on how to finish this?



## aln11 (Sep 30, 2012)

I would appreciate ideas on how to finish the self-adhered SBS membranes (base and cap sheets) and the base metal flashing (L-flashing and cricket flange) where the flat roof meets the chimney?  (See the attached picture.)  What if I put the base and cap sheets under cricket flange and L-flashing and finish with another SBS cap sheet flashing over metal L-flashing, leaving the cricket flange exposed over the second SBS cap sheet?  I will shingle to the cricket flanges on the pitched roof the same way as an open valley.  Thanks for your ideas.<br><br>Al<br>


----------



## larson1951 (Aug 27, 2012)

what a place to put a chimney box


----------



## aln11 (Sep 30, 2012)

larson1951 said:


> what a place to put a chimney box


???????? 

Do you have constructive help?


----------



## 1roofereric (Oct 28, 2012)

*Professional roofer*

Are you counter flashing the chimney? If you are using a base and cap sheet , tou will want to place your base down tight, and allow it to roll onto chimney approximately the same height as your step flashing. Then install your cap and counter the chimney.


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

I see no need for the metal L flashing at the chimney. put a base sheet over the entire cricket and up to the chimney. Tie base flashing into the base sheet 6" and up the chimney 6-8" (whatever is norm for your area, we go for 12"+). Put down the cap sheet/flashing the same way and secure the top of the base/cap flashing to the chimney with a term bar. put a reglet over top of you want it to look pretty.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I agree with shaz, what's the L metal there for?

Wrap the wall, terminate with term bar or other mechanical termiantion. Cover with a counter flashing and reglet into the stucco. If the stucco is of the fake drivit variety, cut off the stucco so your membrane is adhered to the wall and sub out the stucco repair.


----------



## ottawaroofing (Jul 3, 2011)

*Nepean Roofing*

I would torch against the chimney and get rid of the flashing like few other members said. As long as you get a good seal around the chimney it should be ok. Use the 180FF and heat it up, use your troll to get some goop to fill all the joints.


----------



## Gladys_christabel (Dec 13, 2012)

make sure that your chimneys are tighted well and heat.

_________________________________________
home remodeling Los Angeles


----------

